# How many of you guys bowhunt?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Archery season is only a little over 2 months away for me and I'm starting to get pretty excited about it. I was curious how many of you guys bowhunt and if so what species will you be chasing? This year I'll be chasing elk and black bear.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I love to bowhunt almost as much as calling coyotes .Whitetails , muleys and hopefully an elk this year for me Ruger .. Took a Canada goose 2 years ago and that was a real rush , maybe have another go at one this fall .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

C2C said:


> I love to bowhunt almost as much as calling coyotes .Whitetails , muleys and hopefully an elk this year for me Ruger .. Took a Canada goose 2 years ago and that was a real rush , maybe have another go at one this fall .


I've never been able to whitetail hunt, but we do have Canada goose here, I might have to give that a try.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Bow hunting whitetail is my favorite hunt. I won't pass up a coyote though if one crosses my path.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will be deer hunting with a bow, didnt get drawn for elk.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If I'm home I have a secluded spot but its a hard hunt. Deer have an edumacation there but thats where the challenge is. I practically never gun hunt deer as IMO its too easy--but the last few days of season if I'm meatless the metal gets a go!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Whitetail's! We did go try to shoot some carp on Sunday but it was kinda windy and didn't see many.


Stonegod said:


> I hunt with a xbow for whitetails(75% of my hunting time), it's a blast, but for pure fun nothing beats hunting with 22s for rabbits/squirrels with family members. This will be my first season that I will be seriously predator/varmit hunting and I plan on using my xbow and/or a firearm.


Good luck with trying to call in and shoot a coyote with a crossbow, I have a hard enough time shooting them with a rifle! I have killed a few with my bow but was sitting in a deer stand and they just happen to come by.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've bow hunted whitetail for close onto 30 years. You can see what I use in my avatar. I've been bored with it lately here in Michigan....I don't mind the hunting but tired of the dragging and cleaning









I absolutely loved bow hunting elk when I lived in Oregon. I liked that it didn't matter so much how much noise you made because they could sound like a herd of cattle moving through the timber.

Now days I'm working on my new skillset, longrange rifle.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

spot and stalk mule deer and a little for white tails but most of my white tail hunting is done with the rifle. We can buy a archery mule deer tag for archery season only or when can get drawn for mule deer for archery ml and rifle but you cant get both in the same year. I should get drawn this year so Ill prob be a little more picky on what I shoot at as I will have a chance again in rifle season.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I bowhunt turkeys and deer. I've also managed to get a few rabbits and squirrels. I really enjoy being able to get into the woods before rifle season starts.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a xbow for deer here in Michigan.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Right on! Lots of bowhunters on here!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I've never been able to whitetail hunt, but we do have Canada goose here, I might have to give that a try.


 used a dozen decoys late season and had a couple hundred land all around me .. All the noise and confusion made picking out a single bird a little crazy . Gotta try it again with a camera this time .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real nice C2C, thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hunt Whitetails and turkeys in the fall. May throw in some yotes if I can convince some farmers to let me do so during deer season. I've never seen anyone bowhunt geese before. It's illegal here because of the treehuggers. Sounds like fun !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I need to check and see if its legal to use a bow on geese here in CO.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> that's how I'll mostlikely get one with the xbow, there're a lot of yotes where I deer hunt. I passed on three last year alone while sitting in my blind.....didn't want to mess up my hunt. Hortontotor and I almost got ran over by a big yote while we were raccoon calling during the day, charged right in to about 10yds then took a lazy leap to his left and was gone.


I don't think it will mess your hunt up. Last year I shot a coyote with my bow and 20 minutes later a small buck walked by. He did act a little nervous when he hit the coyotes scent trail but it didn't seem to bother him too much...he kept walking.

What do you guys use to call raccoons? Bird distress?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> that's how I'll most likely get one with the xbow, there're a lot of yotes where I deer hunt. I passed on three last year alone while sitting in my blind.....didn't want to mess up my hunt. Hortontotor and I almost got ran over by a big yote while we were raccoon calling during the day, charged right in to about 10yds then took a lazy leap to his left and was gone.


 Like Bondco said it doesnt exactly bother the deer. Thats the beauty of a bow, I shoot a coyote regardless if I see deer or not, they get first priority. The bird didnt adorn the rail with bird "grease" did he? LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like me...ADD ! I truly enjoy every time I go out. Getting that close to wildlife is a privilege many don't get unless they go to a zoo. I especially like the chickadees who are the friendliest little creatures out there. I've had them land on my hat and hang upside down to look me in the eye. Pretty cool in my book.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> baby raccoon distress and raccoons fighting. As far as it not messing up my hunt.....well.....if it's at all possible.....it'll be my hunt that gets messed up!!LOL I have squirrels pulling fresh camo branches off my blinds.....while I'm sitting in them......blue jays trying to pull the camo netting off my windows.....while I'm in the blind!!! Once had a raccoon who thought the 6" opening in the zipped up entrance( I didn't zip it all the way down) would be a go place to enter and check out......while I was in it!!!.......I get no respect!!! I swear that when I enter the woods....I can hear the woodland creatures just start giggling!!! Oh....I almost forgot......I once had my crosshairs on an approaching doe, with the xbow on the sticks and sticking out the window about a foot.....and a bird landed on my rail and blocked my view.LOL


Can I come and video your hunts? I think everyone would enjoy watching them!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Sounds like me...ADD ! I truly enjoy every time I go out. Getting that close to wildlife is a privilege many don't get unless they go to a zoo. I especially like the chickadees who are the friendliest little creatures out there. I've had them land on my hat and hang upside down to look me in the eye. Pretty cool in my book.


 Ya I've had that happen many a time.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Ya I've had that happen many a time.


 Me too .. quite the feeling to get that "in tune " with nature.. It made me forget the fact that my feet were froze.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a squirrel come down the tree and look me in the eye at about foot away one time. I didn't know whether to move and scare him off or if he would jump on my head and try to gnaw my brain out! I just sat still and he got the feeling something wasn't right and went back up the tree. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I had a squirrel come down the tree and look me in the eye at about foot away one time. I didn't know whether to move and scare him off or if he would jump on my head and try to gnaw my brain out! I just sat still and he got the feeling something wasn't right and went back up the tree. That was pretty cool.


 Had a squirrel run around the tree i was up in, and I felt his sharp claws all the way through my insulated jacket. He was on my left shoulder--his face was 5 to 6 inches from my face. I didnt move my head but just my eyeballs--he looked dead into my eyes as I was at his-- and for the life of him he didnt know what exactly he was looking at. But when I blinked--he lost it! LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Had a squirrel run around the tree i was up in, and I felt his sharp claws all the way through my insulated jacket. He was on my left shoulder--his face was 5 to 6 inches from my face. I didnt move my head but just my eyeballs--he looked dead into my eyes as I was at his-- and for the life of him he didnt know what exactly he was looking at. But when I blinked--he lost it! LOL


That's funny! Your lucky he didn't try to scratch your eyes out!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I had a squirrel come down the tree and look me in the eye at about foot away one time. I didn't know whether to move and scare him off or if he would jump on my head and try to gnaw my brain out! I just sat still and he got the feeling something wasn't right and went back up the tree. That was pretty cool.


He probably thought it was a walnut.....lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> He probably thought it was a walnut.....lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


 I was thinking a BIGnut LOL


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I bowhunt 95% of the time for white tails and turkey.
Average taking rifle 1-3 times at the end of season.

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I was thinking a BIGnut LOL


You guys are funny!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be bow hunting elk, mule deer and black beer this year. All licenses are in hand already. Now time just needs to move to this fall. Hopefully there will be mountian timber left to hunt this year after all the fires.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I will be bow hunting elk, mule deer and black beer this year. All licenses are in hand already. Now time just needs to move to this fall. Hopefully there will be mountian timber left to hunt this year after all the fires.


I know what ya mean 220. Hopefully we get some rain and soon. I went scouting the other day and could not believe how dry it was. Some of the water holes I hunt were dry or close to being dry. Praying that no dry lightning storms move thru my hunting area.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I know what ya mean 220. Hopefully we get some rain and soon. I went scouting the other day and could not believe how dry it was. Some of the water holes I hunt were dry or close to being dry. Praying that no dry lightning storms move thru my hunting area.


I have heared that it has been very dry down that way. We have been getting more rain than normal up here. Sure hope you guys down there can get some as you sure do need it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> I will be bow hunting elk, mule deer and black beer this year.


black bear....you can sure tell what was on my mind...lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> black bear....you can sure tell what was on my mind...lol


Lol I didn't catch that when I read that. Cheers!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

..........lol


----------



## furtakerkc (Jun 24, 2012)

Hunt both mule deer and elk here in eastern Oregon. Have taken my bow several times on a coyote stand but have never made it work. The elk hunting is a lot of fun but don't think it could get any funner or more challenging than mulies. LOVE IT!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Furtaker, I once had a hunt in Vale that I took my handgun because it was no rifle and I thought I'd never get close enough in the high desert to use the bow. I ended up missing a doe 3 times who just stood there while I blew powder in her face @ less than 10 feet. Obviously she'd seen me shoot before and wasn't scared a bit, but finally after the 3 shot she decided I might get lucky so it was time to scoot.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My deer season won't start until at least the end of September.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that pic that's pretty good.


----------



## huntersince94 (Jul 8, 2012)

i LOVE bowhunting.. i thought huntin with guns was fun but i got a bow for christmas last year and i practiced everyday and i kill pretty much turkey, deer, rabbit, and whatever else i can hunt.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Yah, that pic cracks me up!!!! If you put some dark sunglasses on him.......you'd have bones twin!LOL


LMFAO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Yah, that pic cracks me up!!!! If you put some dark sunglasses on him.......you'd have bones twin!LOL


Bahaha good one !!








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yah, that pic cracks me up!!!! If you put some dark sunglasses on him.......you'd have bones twin!LOL


I think your right!!!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I hunt Whitetails and turkeys in the fall. May throw in some yotes if I can convince some farmers to let me do so during deer season. I've never seen anyone bowhunt geese before. It's illegal here because of the treehuggers. Sounds like fun !


now if only there was a season on tree huggers lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If only. Heard they taste pretty bad though....pelts are nasty too !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

[sup]true but it would be amusing to see them running out of the woods with 6 carbon fiber tail feathers lol[/sup]


----------

